# Ipod Question



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

I have just plugged my ipod into my computer the 1st time in ages and the 1st time on this new pc,with itunes turned on im getting the message that my ipod is synced with another itunes library,do i want to erase this ipod and sync with this itunes library?,i have over 700 songs on my ipod and only 1 cd's worth on the itunes on this computer so i obviously dont want to lose that lot and have to start all over again,is there an easy way to get round this,ie import the songs from my ipod into the itunes library on this computer? any help in plain english will be much appreciated


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Thorpey,

NO

You can not copy songs from the ipod to a computer, they do this to prevent piracy.

If you can network the old computer to the new one, or slave the hard drive, then you can physically copy the songs to the new comp. Then iTunes can find them and you should be OK. It may still want to recopy at that time, actually it will probably have to as you will want to change to sync with the new one at that point. I did this with my 3,000 songs and have since added another 3,500!

My 14 year old just did something similar at her dad's house, sync'ed to the computer there and it wiped all her songs off.

You *may* (and I'm guessing here) be able to turn on the "use the ipod as a hard drive option" and then copy the files from the ipod to your computer manually, using Windows Explorer. Just took a look at mine and I don't think you can. No, it's in hidden by default folders, and cryptic. Looks like random folder names with random file names and a 'control' database.

Do you still have access to your old computer??

Martin


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

That's why I went with other makes of mp3 player. Well one reason. I couldn't be bothered having to install itunes and sync with only one computer.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

When I had my Ipod, the software so annoyed me that I bought Ipod Explorer from Red Chair software...with that, you use the Ipod like any other external drive.....you can transfer either way.

Roger


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Hiya Thorpey

There is a nice step by step guide to copying all the stuff of your iPod here without having to use any third party software.

Andy


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

I had a look at the ipod forum last night and it looks like you may be able to overide the system and transfer them manually,still looks to be a pain in the arse,but may be quicker than starting again i guess. thanks for the replys guys


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

What happened to the old computer?


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

limey said:


> What happened to the old computer?


Its a lap top which is in the living room,im in the kitchen diner,thats a long way to walk,also means poncing around with leads etc,i also think i may have downloaded a new version of itunes onto that so will probably have the same problem there with syncing


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

I thought with iTunes 7 you could sync to another computer so long as it is authourised to the same user?

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Er yes you can, but only for music bought from the iTunes store, otherwise you'll have to copy your library to your ipod in disk mode then transfer them.

Sync link

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Thorpey,

I asked where the other comp was because if they are networked, or can be networked, you can copy the files from one to t'other. Then have iTunes discover them and you are away.

That's what I did. It took three hours to copy the files through a 100MB switch, but how long is it going to take to rerip them?

So, on the laptop, share the folder that contains your music, then on the desktop connect to that folder and copy the music.

Martin


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions chaps,still undecided what to do,not much of an IT wizz so might end up just getting rid of the ipod and buying something a bit more user friendly,trouble is my stereo system in my car is now set up to run with this and i just cant be bothered spending hours loading it all up again


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm an old fart who doesn't know his arse from his elbow when it comes to modern technology







.

I recently bought some music and downloaded it







.

All pleased with myself I burned it onto a CD-RW







.

It was then that I realized that I didn't have anything to play it on - apart from the computer







.

I've got a 20 year old Marantz CD player that is built like a tank and shows no signs of stopping. My Aiwa portable is a bit younger but still has years of service left ( scrooge would be proud







).

The DVD player will play it - through the telly. I know I could plug it into my elderly amp. instead of the Marantz but I don't want more wires and fuss







.

Hilly has a MP3 player with those horrible, gutless little ear wax collectors







.

I've noted that you can buy "docking devices" with speakers for MP3 players but they look, and no doubt sound, wimpy and sterile.

Any advice appreciated, and you don't have to nice about it 







.

......I'm not buying into "Apple apartheid" either







.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Actually, it's not bo**ox.

My NO was to discourage Thorpey from syncing to his new computer and wiping his ipod out. I could have made that clearer.

You don't need any hack to be able to copy the music from the folders. If you have the ipod set to use as a hard drive, and you have Windows Explorer set to show hidden folders then you can see the folders and music and copy them. But it's not intuitive, and the names of the folders and files make no sense. Apparently, and I found this out since my post, you can just copy these files to the new computer and then have itunes search the location you put them in. It will find them and name them correctly based on the ID3 tags. I'll see if I can find the website that had instructions for this, but otherwise I can try and talk you through networking the laptop to the desktop to copy the music.

I do think that the iPod is t!ts. I gave away a smaller MP3 player that I bought on the plane from UK last year, just didn't compare. Totally agree that it sets the standard for user-friendly, but just like Microsoft it's their way or the highway (hack-away).

The good quality docking stations are awesome. You get what you pay for. The Bose ones are unbelievable.

Headphones, check out Etymological Research or others that fit in the ear canal, such as Shure. Not cheap but again sound great, cut out extraneous noise, etc.

Martin AKA 'The Wiz'


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

S'ok Potz, I was gonna jump on you, that's my typical reaction, but then I reread your post and caught the fact that your a Mac-cie, so I figured I'd type r-e-a-l s-l-o-w









And my warning wasn't very clear, but after listening to grief from the daughter for a month I hoped to head Thorpey off at the pass.

Apple are back in my good graces now, btw. I have an AMD 64 bit system and whilst trying different video editing programs it borked my iTunes/Quicktime. Nothing I tried would make it work again, System Restore, various hacks, re-installs failed as Itunes/Quicktime don't support 64 bit OS. Finally tried again with the latest version of iTunes about a week ago and it worked, so Apple must have tweaked something.

One thing to be aware of is the format that you rip music in to. Personal preference plays a big part here, but I wanted to make sure that I never had to re-rip, unless it's because of quality. So, I use MP3 rather than the proprietary Apple format, or the Windows Media Player wma format. I had about 50 CD's in wma already but re-did those. Now I can switch to any player or burn an MP3 CD for use in supported CD players.

Martin


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

O.K.







. I don't want Ipod. All the decent docking stations seem to take only Ipod .

I'm seriously thinking of going up to attic and digging my three tons of vinyl out







.


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Both my other half and I have Sony mp3 players. The software is a little quirky but the players are well engineered.

I recently bought Dad a Sony one from John Lewis. The lad who served me said they never get faulty Sony's returned but get about 20 iPods a week.

One of my reasons to go with the Sony was that you could replace the battery yourself though they've dropped this feature on the lastest ones.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Jeremy67 said:


> Both my other half and I have Sony mp3 players.


Thanks Jeremy. I've had a look at some Sony players. They even do my favourite - purple














.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

limey said:


> So, I use MP3 rather than the proprietary Apple format, or the Windows Media Player wma format.
> 
> Martin


AAC isn't a proprietary format, however WMA is









Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

TimD said:


> limey said:
> 
> 
> > So, I use MP3 rather than the proprietary Apple format, or the Windows Media Player wma format.
> ...


Tim, I sit corrected. But I don't think AAC plays in WMP, though, and that's where I got confused. I wanted my tracks in a format that was independent of the player. I really considered lossless, but after 8 years of sirens and airhorns, who can tell?

Martin


----------

